# ACCUCRAFT



## bobsteamer (Jan 14, 2008)

I see all the comments about importers and bad service, I would like to add this I have delt with Cliff at Accucraft a couple of times and just in the past week also. I have never had BETTER service from any company than I have gotten from them. That is one of the many reasons I have bought many of their products. keep it up, and thanks Again to Cliff who is the greatest!! Bob Root


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree. They really do a good job.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Where are all these comments? Have I missed something?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

The Aster UP aux tank thread --- most recently


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Ahh. Thanks.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Cliff at Accucraft has always taken care of all my problems and repairs. That is why I only run Accucraft products myself.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Cliff at Accucraft has helped me many times way beyond what could be reasonably expected. I have also received extraordinary help from Toyoki Inoue san while he was still at Aster. And I have excellent support from Harri at Roundhouse. Gordon at Argyle always fulfils my craziest scratchbuilding wishes. And Bob Hartford is very helpful regarding parts that I loose. People at Precision Scale were prompt to replace parts with slightest defects. In good old sparkie days Rolf Richter (R.I.P.) sent me parts for the HSB 2-10-2 which they built in collaboration with Aster. This is an extraordinary hobby with a few very dedicated producers, and I cannot recall time that I received bad service. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By zubi on 15 Nov 2013 04:53 PM 
This is an extraordinary hobby with a few very dedicated producers, and I cannot recall time that I received bad service. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi 

I totally agree. Just yesterday I received in the mail another "Nickle Plate" decal from Sunset Valley Railroad. He made a run of caboose's for the Aster NP Berks a while back. I kept it in my rolling stock barn outside. The roaches decided to eat the decal off of one side.......who knows why only one side? Maybe that side tasted better. Called Sunset Valley RR and he was happy to send me another and even took the time to tell me how to apply it. In the past 20 or so years that I have been in the hobby I have yet to find a Dealer or Distributor of Live Steam stuff that was not willing to help. And in a several cases, go way above and beyond.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I have had a few incidents regarding Accucraft items from the USA and have had very dedicated service from them and their dealers. 

Andrew


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bobsteamer on 15 Nov 2013 10:27 AM 
I see all the comments about importers and bad service, I would like to add this I have delt with Cliff at Accucraft a couple of times and just in the past week also. I have never had BETTER service from any company than I have gotten from them. That is one of the many reasons I have bought many of their products. keep it up, and thanks Again to Cliff who is the greatest!! Bob Root


I just want to add my agreement with this. Cliff is the greatest. Keep up the good work.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

i don't know. Before we start blowing too much smoke up someone's chimney, let us not forget that they still will not guarantee warranties outside the continental US (according to David Leech) and they are notorious for delays. 
Yes, part of the hobby, but still a problem. With all the issues I had with Aster, I was still able to get parts and solutions via Aster and Hans.


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

We provide as much after-market support for Accucraft US products in the UK and Europe as we can and will, when required, undertake warranty work as well. Our agents in Holland and France offer a comprehensive support service as well. 

Graham.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jeremiah 

If you live in Canada [as does Mr. Leech], if you buy from a Canadian dealer, they will provide warranty support. If you buy Accucraft products in the UK through an Accucraft dealer in the UK, Accucraft UK [Ian Pearse / Graham Langer] will provide service. If you buy Accucraft in Europe, Lorenz Shug will service your request, in Australia, Argyle Loco Works will provide repair service. In the US, Cliff and Bing have arranged for a small number of geographically dispersed individuals to provide warranty support. One of those is your own neighbor, Norm Saley. 

What Accucraft [and Aster / USA Trains / MTH / Bachmann, etc] will NOT do is pay for all the shipping costs involved. Never has been the case except under the most unusual circumstances. 

Part of the problem appears to be people who live outside the US who either come here and purchase a [typically] locomotive and either carry it home or ship it home. When they have a problem, they want Accucraft US to pay all the shipping and customs fees to get the loco replaced or repaired. 

If you lived in Germany, came to the Diamondhead steam up and bought an Aster locomotive and took it home, you would not expect Hans to handle warranty support just because you bought it in the United States. 

BTW, if you return a power tool to the manufacturer for warranty service or replacement... you are expected to pick up the shipping...... So how is this different other than personal desire and a recognition that shipping large scale steam locomotives is both risky and expensive, and you wish to avoid responsibility for either?


----------



## krupkar (Oct 22, 2011)

I concur Cliff is the greatest which is a major reason I only run Accucraft. 
Bob Krupka 
MSSLS 
SA #112


----------

